# Simulación en ltspice con el UC3845



## jabc88 (Ago 28, 2010)

Buenas a todos, quiero simular la fuente flyback del libro de M.Brown, usando el UC3845, consegui la libreria gracias a un forista que brindo link con las librerias necesarias, sin embargo, conecto todo como está en la imagen pero al momento de simularlo, me arroja errores de los nodos del control. ¿que podría estar pasando? muchas gracias  a todos por su colaboración

PD: adjunto mi circuito esquematico armado en LTspice, así como el error que me arroja el LTspice al querer simular.


----------

